# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات Samsung Galaxy S4 الكاملة

## mohamed73

مواصفات هاتف سامسونج جالاكسي إس 4 Samsung Galaxy SIV بنظام تشغيل  اندرويد جيلي بين والذي تم الإعلان عنه رسميًا في حدث سامسونج الخاص بتاريخ  14 اذارا 2013.
 حيث يحمل الهاتف Galaxy S4 شاشة  بقياس 4.99 إنش بدقة Full HD عالية الوضوح 1920×1080 بيكسل 441 بيكسل في  الإنش مُصنع بتقنية Super AMOLED HD مع دعم اللمس بوجود قفازات في اليد،  ومعالج ثماني النواة OCTA شريحة Exynos 5410 بتردد 1.6 غيغاهرتز، مع وجود  معالج رسوميات PowerVR SGX 544MP و سوف يتوفر الهاتف بنسخة اخرى بمعالج  رباعي النواة Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 شريحة Krait 300 ومعالج  رسوميات Adreno 320. وكلا النسختين تدعمان الجيل الرابع للإتصالات 4G LTE،  وسرعة التحميل 100 ميغابت في الثانية والرفع 50 ميغابت في الثانية تبعًا  لمعيار LTE Cat 3.
 الذاكرة العشوائية RAM بحجم 2 غيغابايت، والمساحة التخزينة سوف تتوفر  بخيارات عديدة منها 16 او 32 او 64 غيغابايت، بالإضافة الى تزويد الهاتف  بكاميرا أساسية خلفية وبدقة 13 ميغابيكسل مع فلاش LED وتدعم تصوير الفيديو  بدقة 1080p Full HD وكاميرا امامية لمكالمات الفيديو، ولكن الامر الابرز هو  وجود دعم لتقنية الجيل الرابع 4G LTE، وسوف يعمل الهاتف بنظام اندرويد  4.2.2 جيلي بين، وبذلك اصبحت المواصفات العتادية كما يلي.  ابعاد الجهاز (طول 136.6 ميليمتر، عرض 69.8 ميليمتر، سماكة الهاتف 7.9 ميليمتر) ، وزن الجهاز (130 غرام).الشاشة، لمس متعدد بقياس 4.99 بوصة، بدقة عرض 1920×1080 بيكسل، بتقنية   Super AMOLED HD، بكثافة 441 بيكسل في الإنش، مع وجود طبقة حماية.المعالج، ثماني النواة OCTA شريحة Exynos 5410 بتردد 1.6 غيغاهرتز، مع وجود معالج رسوميات PowerVR SGX 544MP.الذاكرة الشعوائية RAM بسعة، 2 غيغابايت.ذاكرة التخزين الداخلية بسعة، 16 و 32 و 64 غيغابايت.دعم بطاقة ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD حتى 64 غيغابايت.كاميرا خلفية بدقة 13 ميغابيكسل، مع فلاش LED، وتدعم تصوير الفيديو بدقة 1080p Full HD.كاميرا امامية بدقة 2 ميغابيكسل.تقنيات الإتصال بشبكات الإتصالات الجيل الاول والثاني والثالث، والرابع  4G LTE سرعة التحميل 100 ميغابت في الثانية والرفع 50 ميغابت في الثانية  تبعًا لمعيار LTE Cat 3.تقنيات الإتصال، بلوتوث، لاسلكي Wi Fi، تقنية NFC،تقنية IR LED (الاشعة تحت الحمراء) لكي يعمل الهاتف كجهاز تحكم.تقنية تحديد المواقع عبر GPS او GLONASS الروسي.التوصيل السلكي عبر Micro USB مع دعم وصلة MHL.الحساسات، حساس تسارع، بروكسيمتي، بوصلة، حساس إضاءة، حساس رطوبة، حساس حرارة، ومقياس الضغط الجوي.راديو، (لا توجد معلومات).بطارية بسعة، (2600 ميلي آمبير).دعم شحن بطارية الهاتف لاسلكيًا (شاحن لاسلكي).الوان الجهاز، (ابيض او اسود حاليًا).نظام التشغيل، اندرويد 4.2.2 جيلي بين.
 إكسسوارات جالاكسي إس 4 :
 الشركة قامت بعرض إكسسوارات عديدة للهاتف مثل اغطية الحماية وبألوان  متعددة، لكن الابرز كان غطاء S View والذي يملك فتحة في على الشاشة تمكن من  عرض بعض المعلومات من الشاشة في الاعلى مع ميزة إطفاء الشاشة بمجرد اغلاق  الغطاء، والاكسسوارت هي كما يلي.  غطاء حماية S View : عبارة عن غطاء لحماية الهاتف وله من الاعلى فتحة لعرض المعلومات مثل المكالمات الورادة او التنبيهات.غطاء Flip Cover : وهو مشابه لـ S View لكن مع تغطية الشاشة كاملاً عن إغلاقه وهو متوفر بألون متعددة.غطاء حماية Protective Cover : يتوفر هذا الغطاء بـ الوان عديدة يتم تلبسيه في جالاكسي إس 4.غطاء حماية Pouch : يمكن إدخال الهاتف في هذا الغطاء الجلدي وحمايته من جميع الإتجاهات.سوار S-Band : يتم وضعه في اليد ويتم ربطه مع تطبيق S Health بحيث  تسطيع الحصول على معلومات المسافات التي تقطعها ومراقبة خطواتك مع عدد  الحريرات، بالإضافة الى مراقبة المستخدم اثناء النوم وتحركاته وحالة النوم،  السوار مقاوم للماء ويمكن إستخدامه في الماء حتى عمق 10 امتار.حزام HRM : ويقوم بمراقبة القلب اثناء ممارسة الرياضة والجري وقياس نبضات القلب ويمكن ربطه مع تطبيق Running Mate.ميزان Body Scale : يتم بواسطته مراقبة وزن المستخدم ويمكن إستخدامه لـ  7 اشخاص وذلك عبر توصيل الميزان الى هاتف جالاكسي إس 4 عبر البلوتوث الى  تطبيق S Health الذي يدعم عرض المحفوظات حول الاوزان التي يتم تخزينها  ومتابعة وزن المستخدم بشكل دائم.بطارية إحتياطية Extra Battery Kit.قاعدة الشاحن اللاسلكي للهاتف.سماعات الاذن : والتي تقم تجربة صوت عالية.يد التحكم لـ الالعاب Game Pad : عند تركيب الهاتف على يد الالعاب  وبمجرد عملية الاقتران بالبلوتوث عبر تقنية الـ NFC سوف يتحول الهاتف الى  منصة العاب متكاملة و بـ ازرار تحكم وخيارات متعددة توفر اللعب بشكل رائع،  مع خيارات اوسع للتحكم مع اجهزة الالعاب المنزلية، كما ويمكن تركيب اي هاتف  على هذه القبضة (اليد) بغض النظر عن جالاكسي إس 4 وبقياس للهواتف من 4 حتى  6.3 إنش.                
  هاتف جالاكسي إس 4 سوف يتوفر في 155 دولة حول العالم وسوف يصل للأسواق  في نهاية شهر ابريل ولا معلومات عن سعر الهاتف حتى تاريخ كتابة الخبر.

----------


## unlock-instant

الله اطول لينة ف عمرك اخي محمد

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------


## seffari

باراك الله فيك روعا

----------

